# logging pine trees



## Adam's Tree (May 21, 2001)

I am consulting a person who owns 70 acres of pine (balsam fir) and 30
acres of decidous trees (white and red oak, sugar maple, and walnut). The
pine trees were originally planted for a Christmas tree farm, but my client
is thinking about logging them. The trees are about twenty years old and
there is close to 1,400 trees per acre. Can you tell me about how much I
could expect from selling each 20 year old pine? Or maybe where I could
get more information about this?

Thanks


----------



## Deere John (May 21, 2001)

Hi Adam - you didn't say where they are, or how big they are. But at 20 years, unless they are in the S. states, I would not expect to get more than about 10 cords to the acre (or 25 cubic metres) to the acre. That is two/thirds of a 48' trailer worth, incidently. 

Logs are presently worth about $100 per cord, delivered and all costs included. Deduct from that the cost to harvest, delimb, load and haul, and any responsible harvest will include an regeneration provision, so figure a cost for seedlings or site preparation in, and you get the balance.

If, at 20 years old, they are balsam pecker-poles of and average diameter of 5-6" and a merchantable height of only 20-25 feet, as is typical of balsam fir at that age, then the value will be less as recovery is so little when sawing small wood. Seek a mill that has the high-tech, small log and curve sawing capability, as they may be able to give you more since they have invested in the technology to use them. However, don;t expect really high prices, because it was them that invested in the technology, and that has to be repaid. 

If my estimates don't make sense with the wood you have, provide some numbers and I;ll do better.


----------



## Adam's Tree (May 22, 2001)

Deere John,
The forest is located in Meigs County, Southeastern Ohio. I'm sorry I was so vague. Perhaps you could give me an estimate on how much I could expect from the deciduous trees (white and red oak, sugar maple, and walnut). Some of these trees are close to 50 years old. Most are within the 40-50 year old range. Your knowledge is greatly appreciated.

Adam's Tree


----------



## Deere John (May 22, 2001)

How close was I to your softwood situation, Adam?

Hardwoods are very hard to value. Past highgrading could have left you with very little in the way of value, beyond pulpwood or firewood. On the other hand, maple, oak and walnut are valuable trees, and sawlogs and veneer from these would fetch a considerable dollar. Again, plan your cutting to improve the quality of the forest. Do not apply another high grade, or diameter limit cut as you may scoop more value now, but be left with nothing for the future. Remember that a poor quality tree uses up the same resources (light, space and moisture) as a god quality tree, so favour the better, young growing stock.

Hope this helps.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 22, 2001)

Also, very large boles are usualy marginal timber value, so so they should stay to produce seeds. Just like big lobster are thrown back.


----------



## Gordon (May 28, 2001)

Best thing to do is to contact a local forester. Tree value can vary quite alot with some of the depends that were already mentioned in the above posts. At best anyone here could only give a guesstamite as to the real value.

On the oaks are they straight, at breat height what is the average diameter? Just a couple of questions. Do they have alot of branches on the crown or are they more like telephone poles?

Don't sign any contract with a timber company before consulting a forester.!

Gordon


----------



## buhrfect (Jun 8, 2001)

*walnut logs*

i am looking for a buyer for walnut logs in north central iowa does any one know where i can go or who to contact [email protected]


----------



## raincrow (Jun 26, 2001)

Another option might be a sanitation cut. 1400 trees per acre is an awful ratio. If the dieased and suppressed trees are cut and the remainder released to grow, you might actually get real lumber and monetary return in the future.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: walnut logs*



> _Originally posted by buhrfect _
> *i am looking for a buyer for walnut logs in north central iowa does any one know where i can go or who to contact [email protected] *



It depends on their origine, you have to hunt for people to buy urban logs. Do a search on an internet yellowpages for sawmills in your area.

I know a guy in the MKE metro area who woill pay $.02/bf for any straight 8fter or larger by the truckload. We yard em he loads and hauls them.

There is a myth outhtere that any walnut log is worth several $K. those veneer logs are few staight, long and far between.


----------

